# Advice on buying refillable cartridges 73/73N for Epson TX121



## chandanbs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi folks,
I have been using Epson TX121 for over an year and mostly for taking few printouts per week. My problem is .. if i keep the printer idle for more than a week, i have to perform a nozzle clean and calibration of the printer which takes away around 35% of the ink. Since the original cartridges were not so expensive (Rs 260 per color), i bought the cartridge-sets twice but now getting a huge pinch in my pocket.

I am planning to buy the refillable and compatible cartridges for the same. Could you please suggest a good set from the ebay and its usage from your experience?
So far, the following sets look to be good. Please advice if you have used a better set.

1. Epson 73N Refillable Cartridges+CMYK 100gm Ink Bottles | eBay
2. Epson 73N Refillable Cartridges+CMYK 100gm Ink Bottles | eBay


----------

